# WQHD / 144hz / IPS / Gsync



## jampo (22. August 2018)

Hätte bock auf nen neuen Monitor meiner ist von 2007 oder so... 

Die Specs sind wichtig da ich im Grafikbereich arbeite und gerne die intensiven Farben des IPS Panel nutzen möchte, gleichzeitig aber auch gern Shooter auf WQHD spielen möchte.

Habt ihr nen Vorschlag ?


----------



## Lordac (22. August 2018)

Servus,

der AOC Agon AG271QG wäre ein guter Monitor.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## HollyD (22. August 2018)

Schau mal bei Geizhals. Das finde ich n recht guter Filter für solche Fragen. 
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Panel-Besonderheiten: flicker-free, Kontrast (dynamisch): ab 100Mio:1, Farbtiefe: 8bit (8bit ohne FRC), Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync, Grafikanschlüsse: DisplayPort Pr


----------



## jampo (22. August 2018)

Hört sich ganz gut an das ding!



Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> der AOC Agon AG271QG wäre ein guter Monitor.
> 
> Gruß Lordac



griaste, würd mich intressieren wieso der bei geizhals nicht dabei ist..


----------



## Odelelie (22. August 2018)

doch ist er : AOC Agon AG271QG ab €' '625,79 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lordac (22. August 2018)

Servus,





jampo schrieb:


> ...würd mich intressieren wieso der bei geizhals nicht dabei ist..


das kommt drauf an wie die Filter gesetzt sind, wenn du nur WQHD, IPS, 144Hz, 8 Bit ohne FRC und G-Sync auswählst, sollte er auftauchen.

Ich hätte ihn später verlinkt, aber das hat ja "Odelelie" schon übernommen, danke!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## jampo (22. August 2018)

Verstehe hm Qual der Wahl !


----------



## Swiggle (22. August 2018)

Kann den AOC auch bestens empfehlen


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. August 2018)

Grüß Dich,

ich habe den hier:
ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q ab €' '748,99 at (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Der Monitor ist einfach TOP und ich würde ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen!


----------



## jampo (22. August 2018)

Welchen jetzt ??

AOC AG271QG Gaming Monitor kaufen | SATURN

ACER Predator XB271HU Gaming Monitor kaufen | SATURN

ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q 27" (90LM0230-B01370) | Saturn


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2018)

Nimm den, der dir am besten gefällt und dir von der Bedienung her am meisten zusagt.
Von der Performance her nehmen die sich nichts.


----------



## jampo (22. August 2018)

Wie siehts mit BLB aus ? 
hab gehört der AOC ist scho sehr belastet, optisch gefällt der mir am besten (mag kein rot)

geiles avtar by the way i love MK


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2018)

Ist bei allen die gleiche Panellotterie.

OT:
Seit ich MK damals auf nem Automaten gezockt habe, mag ich das.


----------



## jampo (22. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist bei allen die gleiche Panellotterie.
> 
> OT:
> Seit ich MK damals auf nem Automaten gezockt habe, mag ich das.



Dann versuch ichs mal mit dem AOC da der Optisch am besten zu mir passt, das rot ist wie gesagt Katastrophe


----------



## Swiggle (22. August 2018)

Meiner hat unten rechts ne' ganz kleine Ecke, die stört  kaum bei dunklen Spielszenen. Also doch relativ unauffällig bei mir, aber mir ging es am Anfang mit der Sorge um BLB genauso


----------



## jampo (22. August 2018)

Swiggle schrieb:


> Meiner hat unten rechts ne' ganz kleine Ecke, die stört  kaum bei dunklen Spielszenen. Also doch relativ unauffällig bei mir, aber mir ging es am Anfang mit der Sorge um BLB genauso



Hm hab doch den asus genommen hahaha


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2018)

Weil?


----------



## jampo (22. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil?



Kurzschlussreaktion keine ahnung wieso.. evtl weil ich schon das Maximus X Hero von Asus hab


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2018)

Ok, ich versuche Asus eher zu meiden.


----------



## jampo (22. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ok, ich versuche Asus eher zu meiden.



Wieso das ?


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2018)

Schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Support gemacht.
Obwohl es auch Glückssache war, wen man da gerade erreicht hat.
Aber AOC ist da auch nicht so viel besser oder schneller.


----------



## jampo (22. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Support gemacht.
> Obwohl es auch Glückssache war, wen man da gerade erreicht hat.
> Aber AOC ist da auch nicht so viel besser oder schneller.



Tatsache warte noch auf 30euro cashback vom Februar LOL


----------



## Lockeye (23. August 2018)

Ich kann den Acer Predator auch empfehlen, das einzig wirklich störende ist das hässliche "Predator"- Logo.


----------



## jampo (29. August 2018)

Also zur Info, habe mir den Asus PG279Q geholt und er hat wirklich minimalstes backlight bleeding man muss wirklich ganz genau hinsehen um was zu merken in einer Ecke ansonsten ist das alles Top und man hat so gut wie kein BLB.

Der Monitor ist stabil, er ist groß ja das IPS Panel spiegelt etwas aber da ich eh gern im dunklen Spiele und mit Screen zum Fenster stört mich das natürlich garnicht.

Bin überweltigt von der WQHD Auflösung und den 144hz bzw 165 wenn man so will..


----------

